# Personal Soundtrack (INFJ)



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

This thread is just a place I can put mostly instrumental music that I vibe with and expect to hear following me around if my life was like a movie. (that would be strange.) Perhaps it'll paint a picture and define me better than my words or type descriptions can.
Oh and yes, you can post too if you want, don't mind me. I'm tired.

*Edit*: I've found the problem with having 20 posts per page is that it takes a bunch of time for this many videos to load up. In future pages I'm going to keep it to 1 song per post. (If you'd like to post a video suggestion all I ask is that you keep to this as well).


*TRACKLIST*

* *





#1
*Mist of a Different Dimension * - Serial Experiments Lain
*White Noiz* - Silent Hill 2
*Gosui Ni Tarasu Tsurito* - Pearl Brothers (Welcome to the NHK!)
*The Best Is Yet To Come* - Metal Gear Solid
*Shrine of Controversy *- ECCO: The Dolphin Defender of the Future 
*Deus Ex Machina *- Ergo Proxy 
*Angel Hand* - Naoki Urasawa's Monster
*Different God* - Angel's Egg 
*Dirge from Dark Side* - Hunter x Hunter (2011) 
*Loneliness 1A* - Serial Experiment's Lain 
*22149 ("Norman's Theme"*) - The Promised Neverland 
*The Face of Our New Hope* - Death Stranded 
*A Moment's Peace *- Dark Souls 1
*Wethands* - Minecraft
*Passacaglia Lullaby* - Michele Bertucci
*Prophecies* - Philip Glass ( Koyaanisqatsi )
*Lacrimosa* - Amadeus Mozart
*Hymn of the Cherubim (Excerpt) *- Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
*Evenstar *- Howard Shore (Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers)
*Atonement *- Justin Wintory (Journey)
*Clair de Lune (slowed)* - Claude Debussy
*The Heart Asks Pleasure First *- Michael Nyman (The Piano)
*Night* - Ludovico Einaudi
*Kingdom (Video Game OST*) - Amos Roddy & ToyTree
*O Nata Lux *- Thomas Tallis
*Moonsong* - Adrian Von Ziegler
*Theme of the Last Time Travel *- Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
*Time Travel (Piano version)* - Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
*Repeatedly* - Ametsub 
#2
*Once Upon A Time in December* - David Newman (Anastasia)
*ATRIUM (full album) *- Hallmark '87
*All is One* - The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble 
*Yume Utsutsu* - Lamp
*My Future* - Billie Eilish
*Sex in Space* - Mofus
*Nobody* - Mitski
*I Don't Know Me Like You Do* - Low Hum
*I Need To Be Alone* - Girl in Red
*Get Well Soon - *Reggie and the Full Effect
*Out of Sight* - Chelou 
*If You Have Ghosts* - Ghost (Roky Erickson cover) 
*My Body is a Cage* - Arcade Fire
*Everybody's Got to Learn Sometime* - Glasvegas
*Problème d'émotion* - Igorrr


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Trying to keep the music fairly cohesive, I'll get to other moods beyond contemplative and spacey eventually, though that is my default setting.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

a shortlist selection... assumed soundtrack reflective of life stages, ordered chronologically


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I recommend you:






There are 26 instrumentals in total. I hope you'll like it. If you don't want to listen to all of them, I personally love "The Tunnel Through" (42:50).


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

@blossomier actually I really do like that quite a lot. It does fit the thread too. Thanks for the suggestion! I've never heard of that one before.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I've found the problem with having 20 posts a page is that it takes a bunch of time for this many videos to load up. In future pages I'm going to keep it to 1 song per post. (If you'd like to post a video all I ask is that you keep to this as well).
I'll try spreading out a few of the songs already posted to other pages to make this page load better. 

Also, to deal with the high probability that these videos may get taken down in the future, I've written up a track list in the first post so I won't forget what songs were added. 

-
I'd kinda like to take these songs and compose something that's in the same vein. But I've not actually composed much of anything before even though I play around on my piano. Anywhom, I hope you've liked the music.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

(gonna move some of the videos over to this page to make the first page easier to load up)


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

What the... I love this sound. Where did you come from?


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

The music you've shared feels to me like they are gloomy, eerie and dark but not total darkness but rather dusk time darkness where there's still some light for visibility but not for long. Gothic also comes to my mind but only partially.

This one is a bit eerie but not very dark:


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> The music you've shared feels to me like they are gloomy, eerie and dark but not total darkness but rather dusk time darkness where there's still some light for visibility but not for long. Gothic also comes to my mind but only partially.
> 
> This one is a bit eerie but not very dark:


And this one is a bit cheerier version of that:


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Grehoy said:


> The music you've shared feels to me like they are gloomy, eerie and dark but not total darkness but rather dusk time darkness where there's still some light for visibility but not for long. Gothic also comes to my mind but only partially.
> 
> This one is a bit eerie but not very dark:


Oh wow, I'm sorry, I didn't even realize this thread had a comment until now, it kinda surprised me. But I'm glad to hear that you gave my music choices some thought through and analysis, I was hoping for some of that. Thanks! Your thoughts were interesting. But yeah, I would say those are good descriptors. I suppose that's how I am really. I like the songs you posted btw! I love Amelie.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

current mood


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

It's stagnation My room today is stagnation
澱むよ今日の僕の部屋は澱むよ

I don't even notice the rain outside
外の雨にさえ気づかない

The shadow of the room hangs on my opaque finger
部屋の影が不透明な僕の指にかかる

I can't find the words to call back
呼び戻す言葉も見つからない

It's going to set, it's going to set on a rainy Monday
沈むよ雨の月曜日に沈む

I can't even catch the rain outside
外の雨にさえきづかない

Moving clouds through window glass
窓硝子越しの移ろう雲

The end of the days I spent with you
君と過ごした日々の終わり

Gentle light blue afternoon
優しい水色の午後

I'm dreaming
僕はゆめうつつ

Shadows and lights that fall
降りしきる影と光

I like you
君が好きさ

Oh, don't you fit right now
ああ、今すぐ合わないかい

Oh, don't you fit again
ああ、もう一度合わないかい


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

<3


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------

